# ابونا فانوس عندما دخل مستشفي الحياة تحولت الي مزار



## اغريغوريوس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مستشفي الحياة أصبحت قبلة الأقباط لنوال بركة صلواته



 تحول جناح الام ايدين في مستشفي الحياة الي مزار مقدس خاصة بعد أن دخل الجناح الاسبوع الماضي أبونا فانوس الانبا بولا حيث كان يعاني من خشونة في الركبة مع وجود تمزق في بعض الأربطة وكان ابونا فانوس قد دخل المستشفي علي أمل اجراء جراحة في الركبة الا أن الدكتور اشرف نصيف استشاري جراحة العظام كان له رأي مخالف ان الركبة تحتاج الي علاج طبيعي فقط.

وبمجرد دخول ابونا فانوس الي مستشفي الحياة تحولت المستشفي الي كنيسة حيث جمع الاقباط من جميع انحاء مصر لنوال البركة ووقف الاقباط بالطوابير علي بوابة المستشفي وعلي باب الغرفة وهناك بلغ الصدام مداه بين الجميع الذين اخذوا في الصدام في محاولة للتسلل لنوال بركة ابونا فانوس.

يعتبر ابونا فانوس أشهر رهبان دير الانبا بولا حيث يبلغ من العمر اكثر من 75 عاما ومعروف أنه ترهب بدير الانبا بولا عام 1946 وهنا ظل في بداية رهبنته لمدة 16 عاما لا يري وجه انسان وأبونا فانوس راهب بسيط يحمل رتبة قمص ولكن معروف في الوسط الكنسي انه من الانباء السواح أسوة بقديس الدير الانبا بولا الذي لا تزال تلقبه الكنيسة بأول السواح.





 














ويتجمع الاقباط بالالاف عند قلاية ابونا فانوس لاسباب عديدة منها موهبة الروح القدس لشتاء البيض والتنبؤ بما سيحدث في المستشفي ويتردد في الاوساط الكنسية ان يده تضيء في الليل وهو ما جعله دائما يضع منديلاً اسمر فوق يديه حتي لا يري ضيوفه النور المنبعث من يديه.

ويعيش ابونا فانوس في دير الانبا بولا في قلاية بسيطة غاية في البساطة فهو لا ينام علي سرير ولكن يجلس وينام علي الارض ويتناول العيش الجاف المبلول في قليل من الماء مع بعض ثمرات الفاكهة وظل يهوي تربية القطط حيث تحيط بغرفته مجموعة كبيرة من القطط وقيل ان سبب حرص القطط علي التجمع حول قلايته هو بساطته وحرصه علي اطعام القطط اللحم في حين يتناول هو الخبز الجاف.
















وتحرص كل الرحلات التي تزور دير الانبا بولا علي أخذ بركة ابونا فانوس وبسبب ظروفه الصعبة فقد خصص الدير راهباً مرافقاً لخدمته، ونظرا لمكانته الروحية فقد رافقه الانبا دانيال رئيس الدير في رحلته العلاجية الاخيرة وظل يجلس معه طوال فترة اقامته في المستشفي والانبا دانيال ينادي علي ابونا فانوس قائلا (ياسيدنا) تقديرا لمكانته الروحية رغم انه لا يحمل اية درجة كهنوتية.

ومعظم زوار ابونا فانوس في المستشفي كانوا من سكان منطقة مصر الجديدة الذين حرصوا علي التوافد بمجموعات كثيرة لنوال البركة ومعظم الزوار كانوا يقبلون يديه والبعض الآخر كان يقبل كتبه وعندما حاولت احدي السيدات تقبيل كتفه صرخ!! فاضطر الرهبان المرافقين لابعاد السيدة خارج الحجرة.

وفي مساء احدي الايام بينما كانت الناس تتزاحم حول غرفته في مستشفي الحياة أدرك ابونا فانوس بالروح ان هناك سيدة علي الباب تصرخ من شدة الألم فحدد للرهبان شكلها وطالبهم بأن يحضروها لكي يصلي لاجلها وقد وعدها بالشفاء!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ابونا فانوس عندما دخل مستشفي الحياة تحولت الي مزار*

الحقيقه ان ابونا فانوس شخصيه جميله واذكر فى مره كنا   نجلس معه لنوال البركه واصر ان ناخذ من يده البنبونى ( ملبس ) كبركه .......وجماله فى بساطته المتناهيه رغم انك تشعر من اول لحظه انك تجلس مع قديس رائع صاحب روحانيات عاليه ........ ميرسى يا اندرو على نقلك لهذا الخبر وربنا يباركك .


----------



## ماريان مرمر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ابونا فانوس عندما دخل مستشفي الحياة تحولت الي مزار*

بجد الموضع حلوة اوى
انا كانت اول مرة اروح الدير كان في شعب كبير كان عايزة بركة وانا كانت بقول مش هعرف ادخل ومكنش عندي امان وكل شعب الي كان علي الباب دخل الا انا  و كانت هعيط من كترالحزن


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ابونا فانوس عندما دخل مستشفي الحياة تحولت الي مزار*

*بجد موضوع جميل انا بسمع عنة كتير .... لكن للاسف مارحتش دير الانبا بولا والانبا انطونيوس  .... صلوا ان الرب يدعينى لزيارة الديرين لانى بجد نفسى اروحهم ...جدا ​*


----------



## kajo (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ابونا فانوس عندما دخل مستشفي الحياة تحولت الي مزار*

*من اسعد ايام حياتى تلك التى قضيتها فى دير الانبا بولا والانبا انطونيوس 
وكانا قبل بدا العام الدراسى 2007/2008

ومن حسن حظى لقد رايت كواكب البريه الشرقيه ونلت نعمتهم
منهم ابونا لعازر الانطونى الراهب المتوحد صاحب قداس المغاره اليومى من الساعه 12 الى 2 صباحا 
وابونا ابانوب واباء كثيره فى الانبا انطونيوس
وهم متوحدون ما يزيد عن 20 عاما ولكن سمحت اراده ربنا ان وقت وجودى فى الدير كان وقت نزلولهم هم ايضا للدير 

وفى الانبا بولا اباء كثيره جدا منهم ابونا هير مينا  وابونا بيشوى وابا ء كثيره جدااااااا

ومنهم ابونا فانوس وكان ناقص حاجه واحده فى يوم ما كنت عند ابونا فانوس انى ابات معاه فى قلايته بالفعل فقد نمت معه على مخدته و قبلته  و عرفنى باسمى ولقت لى معه صور شخصيه جميله جدا لا تنسى 
ولكن لم يتيح لى البيات معه لظروف صحته

وبالنسبه له فهو قمص سيدى وليس مجرد راهب فقط




 وأبونا فانوس راهب بسيط لا يحمل اية درجة كهنوتية ولكن معروف في الوسط الكنسي انه من الانباء السواح 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يحمل درجه القمص من الكهنوت ليس راهب فقط

فهو

القمص فانوس الانبا بولا​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ابونا فانوس عندما دخل مستشفي الحياة تحولت الي مزار*

*جميل كاااااجو يا بختك 

يعنى انا اقول ادعو لى انى اروح الدير تيجى 

تغظنى يييييعنى ربنا يسامحك ​*


----------



## املا (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ابونا فانوس عندما دخل مستشفي الحياة تحولت الي مزار*



> الحقيقه ان ابونا فانوس شخصيه جميله واذكر فى مره كنا نجلس معه لنوال البركه واصر ان ناخذ من يده البنبونى ( ملبس ) كبركه .......وجماله فى بساطته المتناهيه رغم انك تشعر من اول لحظه انك تجلس مع قديس رائع صاحب روحانيات عاليه ........ ميرسى يا اندرو على نقلك لهذا الخبر وربنا يباركك .





> ومن حسن حظى لقد رايت كواكب البريه الشرقيه ونلت نعمتهم
> منهم ابونا لعازر الانطونى الراهب المتوحد صاحب قداس المغاره اليومى من الساعه 12 الى 2 صباحا


اللهم لا حسد اتمنى اقابله 

فعلا تاثرت بالموضوع 
يا رب اعطنا كهنه قديسين


----------



## ابنه الملك (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هو فعلا قديس عظيم وانا نفسى اقبله صلولى
ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يديم
 حياته لينا ازمنه عديده وباركته تكون معانا امين


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ابونا فانوس جميل جداا انا سنحت ليا الفرصه(حلوه سنحت ديه) انى اقعد معاه واخد بركته وكمان اخدت منه منديل بركه
وشكراا ليك على الخبر 
وربنا يباركلنا فى ابائنا القديسين


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا معنا


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2008)

انا رحت الدير لكن للاسف مشفتوش 

لانه كان تعبان ومنزلش حطى وحش

ربنا يحافظ عليه  ده بركه كبيره​


----------



## أَمَة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يحافظ عليه ليبقى بركة وعضدا للمؤمنين
آميـــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (9 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى



ممكن لو حد يعرف رقمه او رقم الدير يقولى عاليه 


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (9 أبريل 2010)

ابونا فانوس دة بركة كبيرة انا اخذت منه بركة فى الدير 

بس من فترة طويلة ربنا بشفيه ويعود لديرة سالما ​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2010)

بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ممكن تتصلى بالدليل 140 وتسئلى على رقم الدير اكيد موجود فى الدليل*


----------



## king (11 أبريل 2010)

بركة صلوات هذا القديس تكون معانا انا اخد بركة من ابونا فانوس كتير واكالت معة فى عيد الانبا بولا فى احد السنين وكان الفضل للقديس ابونا بيشوى بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا[ببركة صلوات هذين القديسين /size]


----------



## توتو (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## geegoo (24 يونيو 2010)

*بركة صلاته تكون معنا ...*
*شكرا علي الخبر ...*​


----------



## ساندور (29 يوليو 2010)

صلى لاجل مصر يا ابونا فانوس طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا فى فعلها


----------



## ساندور (29 يوليو 2010)

صلى لاجل مصر يا ابونا فانوس طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا فى فعلها


----------



## ساندور (29 يوليو 2010)

صلى لاجل مصر يا ابونا فانوس طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا فى فعلها


----------



## hanywi (5 يوليو 2011)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> مستشفي الحياة أصبحت قبلة الأقباط لنوال بركة صلواته
> 
> 
> 
> ...







فى الموضوع خطأ يستلزم التوضيح ابونا فانوس يحمل رتبة كهنوتية قمص


----------



## النهيسى (5 يوليو 2011)

*بركه صلاته مع الجميع
آمين
شكرااا جدااا*​


----------



## نانا3 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الحقيقه انى زرت الدير من يومين واستمتعت جدا ببركه الدير ورايت ابونا الغالى والبسيط جدا ابونا فانوس واشكر الله كثيرا انه دعانى لزياره الدير وان اراى ابونا فانوس وشكرت الرب جدا على نوال البركه لكن ما ازعاجنى جدا جلوسه على كرسى متحرك اسال الله ان ينعم عليه بالشفاء العاجل وكمان الناس يكون عندها نظرا وتكون حنونه عليه لكن الزحام عليه بيرهقه جدا والرب فعلا بيتمجد جدا فى قديسيه


----------



## ICE IDG (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ابونا فانوس  فعلا من الشخصيات الروحية جدا فى عاملنا المعاصر 
وانا كان لى الشرف بمقابلتة اكتر من مرة واخدت بركتة
فعلا انسان عظيم وبسيط فى محبتة
شكرا للموضوع بجد والمعلومات الجميلة دى


----------



## رشا أبانوب (11 ديسمبر 2011)

أبونا فانوس من الأباء الرهبان المملوئين بالبركة
وكثيرا ما حدثت معجزات بعد أخذ بركة صلاته
بركة صلاته تكون معنا جميعآ 
شكراا لك


----------

